

Wikileaks running on 213.251.145.96 - instakill
http://213.251.145.96/

======
jrockway
Interesting aside: what are the legal consequences of donating to an
organization that is branded a "terrorist organization"? Can you be punished
retroactively?

~~~
fexl
There, I just donated 50 euros. I'll let you know if I get audited. Of course
if they do, they'll just end up owing me money.

~~~
fexl
Whew, just in time! Paypal caved!

------
fexl
Also here's a list of Wikileaks mirrors:

<http://pastebin.com/2ASAUkR6>

------
yread
It's actually a whole range of addresses 213.251.145.96 - 213.251.145.111

[http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2010/12/03/wikileaks-
moves...](http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2010/12/03/wikileaks-moves-domain-
to-switzerland.html)

------
gasull
New official domain: <http://wikileaks.ch/>

Source: <https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/10621623082156033>

------
ra
Pure speculation, but I wonder who is behind the DDoS? My guess would be the
RBN.

------
andrewreds
it doesn't work for me (Sydney/ Austraia) :(

~~~
instakill
I'm pretty sure I read that Australia is blocking access to Wikileaks.

~~~
ra
And how, exactly, would Australia do that? (block an IP address?)

BTW: Also in Sydney - working here now.

~~~
instakill
No idea. Could be very wrong.

